# Daiwa Saltist Silver 20H star drag reel for sale ** SOLD **



## Danny

As noted, Silver Saltist 20H conventional reel in good condition

$145 shipped


----------



## spinner81

Hi Danny, would be interested. Any pics?


----------



## Danny

spinner81 said:


> Hi Danny, would be interested. Any pics?


Here you go ...


----------



## LONGGONE

Danny I’ve looked at it enough I’ll take it.
Send me your info. Thanks


----------



## Danny

LONGGONE said:


> Danny I’ve looked at it enough I’ll take it.
> Send me your info. Thanks


Sold to LONGGONE pending payment.


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Sold to LONGGONE pending payment.


Reel has sold. Please close.


----------

